# One thing to do with a small scrap of Malabrigo rasta!



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I love this wool, (Malabrigo Rasta) ...and l couldn't bear to throw away even a tiny scrap l had left from a skein.
So what to do with it? - l have some basic adjustable bangles, and l had an idea..... this afternoon l wrapped the small piece of Malabrigo wool around a bangle, needlefelted the ends in place, and added some gold & semi-precious bead dangles echoing the colours in the wool. 
Voilà! ..... a unique bracelet, and the encouraging thing is, that l put a picture of it on my Instagram page, ... and sold it in 3 MINUTES! Perhaps this is a sign to make more? ... Now my problem is, - l was so pleased not to waste a scrap of that lovely wool ...... but will l have to buy a whole skein of it & start again? (it's very expensive!)


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Love it!
What if you buy the yarn as soon as there are enough buyers you need to get even?


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Very cool! Maybe you could do the same thing with yarn that's not so expensive.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

Gorgeous!!! You are so talented!!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I LOVE your creativity! I am a huge Malabrigo fan also. I usually use Chunky so not familiar with Rasta. You could buy the yarn cheaper on eBay, buy some more cheap bangles and go into business. This looks like a piece you would see in a high end boutique. Not sure what you mean by 'needle felting the ends in place'. I really love it - be proud!!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Very pretty. You could even make it as a broach and have stitch markers hanging from it. I'm always looking around for a stitch marker!


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Very unique! I think you've got something there! Pretty amazing what one can come up with scraps! &#128077;


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

Truly lovely. Buy another skein!


----------



## Laurel Beale (Jan 17, 2014)

I love your bracelet and when you put Irish pictures from your house on here. I have not been to Ireland yet, but hope to go some day.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Beautiful. Your creativity knows no bounds.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

You are so talented and creative!! As the expression goes "You could make a silk purse out of a sow's ear!" :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

f


LindaLu said:


> You are so talented and creative!! As the expression goes "You could make a silk purse out of a sow's ear!" :thumbup:


Mmmmmm ...l've not tried that ........yet!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Laurel Beale said:


> I love your bracelet and when you put Irish pictures from your house on here. I have not been to Ireland yet, but hope to go some day.
> Laurelk in S. CA


Thank you! ... l do hope you get to lreland one day,


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

susanrs1 said:


> I LOVE your creativity! I am a huge Malabrigo fan also. I usually use Chunky so not familiar with Rasta. You could buy the yarn cheaper on eBay, buy some more cheap bangles and go into business. This looks like a piece you would see in a high end boutique. Not sure what you mean by 'needle felting the ends in place'. I really love it - be proud!!


Thanks! Rasta is chunky too. Here's a couple of links to youtube videos about the basics of needlefelting....




http://youtu.be/zurFK00UTCI


----------



## kacki (Jan 12, 2013)

Being a knitter, I can appreciate the beautiful wool. You have outdone yourself this time! Yes, buy more. You could soon sell enough bracelets to offset the cost. Go for it!!!!!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Great idea .


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Now that's creativity!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Very Trendy..Think how many bracelets you could make; and probably still have enough to make something for yourself.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

coolest.idea.evah...and executed magnificently!

you better get busy because Christmas is coming and I need to place my order!!!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Another winner! I can see why it was so popular. I'd make more!


----------



## Hlsst7 (Sep 13, 2015)

Beautiful! I would definitely buy them for gifts and for myself.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

What a good idea! I think you could go into the business if you want to. It's creative and very different than anything else I've seen.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Hlsst7 said:


> Beautiful! I would definitely buy them for gifts and for myself.


l'd better make some more then!,


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

I like this best of all the items you have ever posted. I certainly would buy several. I think you've hit on a real money-maker.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

wow... if you make more I will line up to buy one!


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

So clever of you to needle felt the ends, so nice and tidy.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful bracelet and very creative idea!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Beautiful design.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovely colours, lovely bracelet.


----------



## GA Gal (Feb 26, 2013)

Such a lovely bracelet - I'm sure the new owner is very happy.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

I love these bangles! They would be fun to wear. You are very creative.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Not surprised it sold quick x I love it xx


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

Expensive but lovely ... and I love what you've done with it


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful, great idea.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Love the bracelets. Paradise Fibers might be having a sale.

http://www.paradisefibers.com/malabrigo-worsted-weight-wool-yarn.html


----------



## Lisebug (Sep 12, 2014)

Love!!!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

That would sell! It is beautiful and looks professional. There are these new wire bracelets with a charm that 2 young women started selling at colleges and now they are the rage every where. You never know.....


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

Hilary, you are amazing! So much talent.


----------

